# LVL Beams vs Built-up Dimensional Lumber



## Invikta (Jun 13, 2011)

I am trying to figure out what sort of LVL beam I should order for the construction of my house.
It is a bi-level split with a half second story. On the main floor I was going to build up 3 2x12s for a 36' long beam (supported about every 10' by 3 1/4" lally columns) with 2x10 joists running 14' lengths on one side (16" OC) and 12' lengths on the other side (total floor is 26' x 36'). What kind and dimension of LVL beam should i choose as an alternative to this built-up beam - and what dimension i-beam joist should I choose instead of the 2x10s?
The second floor is also currently planned to have a same beam and joist configuration (total floor is 20' x 26') - here I was going to run the beam laterally (that is 26' long - with 10' long 2x10 joist on either side). I assume the same type of LVL and ibeams will work for the second story? 

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## DannyT (Mar 23, 2011)

isnt the beam specified on the plans? i would consult an engineer.


----------



## Invikta (Jun 13, 2011)

They are from my own plans - 3 - built up 2x12s is beyond the structural requirement - I just need to know what the corresponding lvl dimensions should be.


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

If you are able to determine that 3 2x12's exceed structural requirement, you clearly have good knowledge of structural mechanics, and are able to read and interpret code requirements. There is nothing different about determining the required size of an LVL, Glulam, Microlam, steel beam, or any other type of structural elements, all are designed the same way. Except that LVL's typically do not appear in the code span table, so you have to do the actual computations. 

To ask someone on an internet forum to effectively design an LVL alternative is inappropriate in my opinion. If the responder is a professional engineer or architect, they would be engaged in malpractice if they were to size your structural element without a contract, and without actual knowledge of the project based on a site visit. If a non-professional offers an opinion, they may or may not have any actual liability if they commit an error, but are you really going to accept a non-professional opinion on something as critical as the size of a main structural element in your house?


----------



## Joe Carola (Apr 14, 2006)

Invikta said:


> They are from my own plans - 3 - built up 2x12s is beyond the structural requirement - I just need to know what the corresponding lvl dimensions should be.


How are you designing and building your own house when you don't even know what size lumber to use? Are you planning on getting inspections?


----------

